# My Classical Top 10s



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

I'd like to get into consistently uploading classical top 10s, since I feel there's not anywhere near enough of those on Youtube at the moment. If not, no matter - here's my 10 favourite pieces of Russian of classical music, for you to enjoy (or get annoyed because I didn't include your favourite  )

Just to clarify, this list isn't based on what I think were necessarily the "best", the most "revolutionary", "influential", or anything else - only the pieces that I personally love the most for wholly subjective reasons!

My next project is 10 Most Memorable Tunes from Tchaikovsky ballets. Let me know if you have any suggestions for that project, or for other top 10s!






Enjoy!


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd be interested in seeing your top 10's, but I don't click on Youtube links on principle. Could you please also type the list to a post?


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

Sure!

10. Mikhael Glinka "Ruslan & Ludmilla Overture" (1824)
9. Sergei Rachmaninoff "Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini" (1934)
8. Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov "Scheherezade" (1888)
7. Igor Stravinsky "Rite of Spring" (1913)
6. Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky "Nutcracker" (1892)
5. Georgy Sviridov " 'Snowstorm' - Musical Illustrations after Pushkin" (1975)
4. Sergei Rachmaninoff "Piano Concerto No. 2" (1901)
3. Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky "Piano Concerto No. 1" (1875)
2. Dmitry Shostakovich "Symphony No. 5" (1937)

Honourable Mentions:
- Dmitry Shostakovich "Piano Concerto No. 2" (1957)
- Sergei Prokofiev "Cinderella" (1944)
- Dmitry Kabalevsky "Symphony No. 1" (1932)

1. Sergei Prokofiev "Piano Concerto No. 2" (1913)


When I first made the video I had some 10 or so Honourable Mentions, including Glazunov, Scriabin, and some of the Five, but I just had to cut it down. And as great as those other masters are, they just don't occupy as special a place in my heart as the ones I included


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Great list!  Mine would be a little different, but what I notice most is how many fantastic works come from Russian composers.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

We do have a kind of similar thread, it started wit a poll but almost no one stayed on topic .

http://www.talkclassical.com/24973-your-favorite-operas.html


----------

